# Would this Overclock make a difference and should I do it?



## Ragey4 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey, I made a tech support forum account mainly for this reason as well as others, now my laptop is a HP G62 Notebook PC and I game on it, it has 4gb ram, ATI Raedon 5470 mobility, directX 11, 500Gb hard drive but sadly, and an i3 processor at 2.27GHz, Can I overclock it for starters? What should I overclock it too and should I overclock it as my laptop has a reputation for overheating. The overheating problem will be solved soon as soon as I get my hands on some compressed air. Also I plan to upgrade my ram a bit more if you reckon it'll make faster frame rates. If you wanted to know my product number of my laptop is: WZ670EA#ABV and my computer is using Windows 7.


----------



## etichalgef (Jul 5, 2011)

I am not sure about newer models but HP laptops produced a few years ago were well known for their overheating behavior, especially when gaming. Two of my friend had HP DV9 series laptops and both completely stopped working (GPU pins melted, NOT overclocked).

Anyway, this advice is not just for HP laptops. Any "casual" laptop is designed to support its standard heat. Cooling systems are small in there so not very efficient. 

If you want to give it a try, be sure to monitor carefully temperatures. Also keep in mind that an overclocked computer probably won't be covered by the warranty.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

It is not advisable to overclock a Laptop PC, as there is not enough room for the extra heat to escape. Cleaning it out will only help as a precaution, but will not really bring the temps down if they are stable as it is. If you're mentioning overheating now already, then I would strongly advise not to overclock.


----------



## Ragey4 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, thanks for the input, the laptop is very hot. I haven't got a cooling pad, but i got 4 A5 pieces of paper, folded each of them and made 4 little stands, the temperature went from a overheating shutdown within 30 minutes of gaming to no shut down and a pretty high temperature. My temperature (using core temp 0.99.8) is low:23C' High:65C' and currently 45-55. Load 1-5%


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

If your temps are like that now, I'd leave the overclocking rather. You could try re-pasting the CPU with Thermal Paste, to try and bring your current temps down a bit.


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Overclocking a laptop isn't a good idea. Replacing the thermal paste on your GPU/CPU may bring down your current temps down some as already suggested but laptops in general are just not good for gaming/overclocking. You will find many threads on here regarding "gaming" laptops and overheating.


----------



## Ragey4 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah well thanks Guys!


----------

